# Justin Williams



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Is Justin Williams in Sacramento's longterm plans at all?

It seems like Sacramento is content in grossly overpaying all these immobile, undersized power forwards like Abdur-Rahim and Kenny Thomas instead of developing anyone. Brad Miller...now Mikki Moore...Spencer Hawes will likely get time since the team's made such an investment in him.

Yet Williams had a solid last month of the season, and now he's been one of the best rebounders in the summer league. I see him listed as 260 pounds - way, way up from his draft day weight! - and he's still a free agent.

What's his future?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

since we bought in Mikki Moore for obscene money, Williams is probably out of the picture now. god damn i hated mikki moore everywhere he went and now he comes to my 2nd fav team for Mark Blount money. *********


----------



## Mountain07 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thye just signed him . How will he get any PT with all your bigs ?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

He'll probably spend alot of time, in the D- League.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Damn, I was just looking up Kenny Thomas' stats on nba.com, and Williams looks like an excellent rebounder. 4.4 in 12 minutes or so, pretty even split between offensive/defensive boards..

I can see him on the squad in the days that SAR, Artest, Bibby etc are gone, albeit in a backup role. Every team needs a dedicated rebounder.


----------

